# How many tubes on a starter...?



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

Got know knowledge of using UV tubes and starter units so just wondered if its possible to run more then one tube off one starter (for stack purposes) or is it always one tube to one starter?

Cheers

Steve :wink:


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

maybe u can buy multiple ones. after all, places like pet shops will be needing alot of plug sockets so being able to shorten the amount needed is useful. maybe u could ask at a large store, maybe an aquatics one cuz they need loads!


----------



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

Cheers Blazey shall have a check next time im in my local rep shop


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Would have to have a high wattage. I think mosts starters only have the wattage for 1 tube. you usually one that matches your tube wattage and length.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I doubt you can run more than one off one starter.. the wires are plastic moulded on so you couldn't put any more in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

You can buy the units with the cabling for 2 tubes but that is the most i have ever seen.The other problem i found with them is that the leads to both sets are the same length so you have to extend one set to reach the next viv invalidating any warrentee.

Just looked and it is the arcadia ultraseal that does a double controller but i couldnt find any prices for them


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Might be best to look at aquaria shops if you cant find them elsewhere.. ive seen them about for fish tanks


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

i used to work in an aquatic store, and i'm afraid all flo's were run separately, most i have ever seen run together are the juwel or luminaire type of fitting for tanks, but for the cost its easier to run them separately.
soz mate


----------



## Steve_Leo (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks all, just stick with the single arcadia ones - bidding on one on ebay.

Cheers 

Steve :wink:


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

u can wire 2 into one, aslong as the combined wattage isnt too much


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hmm..i _think_ there is a way as when i did my work experience at our local aquatic/rep shop we just pressed a couple buttons and they all came on..hmm maybe that was just the mains and all individual starters wer conected.
Ill ask the guy in a couple days when i go in there, have a snout.


----------

